# trying to join



## Promethean13 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello everyone. Greetings from Virginia. I have thought about becoming a Freemason for quite some time. I finally decided to contact the grand Lodge of my state, and they provided me with contact info for the secretary of my local lodge. After emailing him twice, I finally received a call. He was polite enough, and invited me to swing by his office to chat. We had a brief discussion about where I was from, where I lived, etc and he handed me a pamphlet, told me to read it over and let him know if I had any questions. He then asked if I personally knew any masons, and that two had to vouch for me to join. After a few weeks, and reading the pamphlet to make sure Freemasonry was something i really wanted to do, I gave him a call. I told him I had thought it over and was very interested, n I would like to petition the lodge for membership in the near future. He again asked if I knew any masons that could vouch for me, and insisted it was the protocol, and that was it. Ive always heard stories of lodges being warm and welcoming to potential new members, and this seems rather odd. I've generally heard that even if you don't know any Masons, the lodge will often invite you to social events to "get to know" some of the guys, and after a while, someone will most likely vouch for you. Is the cold rejection I received normal? Should I just contact the lodge in the next town over in hopes that they will be more welcoming?


----------



## crono782 (Jan 16, 2015)

The signatures needed for vouching aren't optional. Sounds like they are required by your jurisdiction. However, you are correct, it is fairly normal to hang around the Brothers and get to know them in lieu of knowing Masons. He probably keeps asking you in order to expedite your petition, not block you. Remember, secretaries do all they do (a lot) aside from work and family.


----------



## MBC (Jan 16, 2015)

Promethean13 said:


> Hello everyone. Greetings from Virginia. I have thought about becoming a Freemason for quite some time. I finally decided to contact the grand Lodge of my state, and they provided me with contact info for the secretary of my local lodge. After emailing him twice, I finally received a call. He was polite enough, and invited me to swing by his office to chat. We had a brief discussion about where I was from, where I lived, etc and he handed me a pamphlet, told me to read it over and let him know if I had any questions. He then asked if I personally knew any masons, and that two had to vouch for me to join. After a few weeks, and reading the pamphlet to make sure Freemasonry was something i really wanted to do, I gave him a call. I told him I had thought it over and was very interested, n I would like to petition the lodge for membership in the near future. He again asked if I knew any masons that could vouch for me, and insisted it was the protocol, and that was it. Ive always heard stories of lodges being warm and welcoming to potential new members, and this seems rather odd. I've generally heard that even if you don't know any Masons, the lodge will often invite you to social events to "get to know" some of the guys, and after a while, someone will most likely vouch for you. Is the cold rejection I received normal? Should I just contact the lodge in the next town over in hopes that they will be more welcoming?


Hmmm... In my experiences in here(UK not US), we will generally introduce the potential candidates to two masons that willing to approach to the candidates. Normally they are in a family. Father and Son, Brothers etc etc...
Maybe you just reply him "I don't know any masons, can you introduce two to me?"
Ah... And remember to see is your Grand Lodge a recognised one, normally newcomers get into a bogus lodges and they didn't do research before they petition it.
I hope you will enjoy to join the freemasonry and be one of us soon.


----------



## Promethean13 (Jan 16, 2015)

MBC said:


> Hmmm... In my experiences in here(UK not US), we will generally introduce the potential candidates to two masons that willing to approach to the candidates. Normally they are in a family. Father and Son, Brothers etc etc...
> Maybe you just reply him "I don't know any masons, can you introduce two to me?"
> Ah... And remember to see is your Grand Lodge a recognised one, normally newcomers get into a bogus lodges and they didn't do research before they petition it.
> I hope you will enjoy to join the freemasonry and be one of us soon.


I


MBC said:


> Hmmm... In my experiences in here(UK not US), we will generally introduce the potential candidates to two masons that willing to approach to the candidates. Normally they are in a family. Father and Son, Brothers etc etc...
> Maybe you just reply him "I don't know any masons, can you introduce two to me?"
> Ah... And remember to see is your Grand Lodge a recognised one, normally newcomers get into a bogus lodges and they didn't do research before they petition it.
> I hope you will enjoy to join the freemasonry and be one of us soon.


 The lodge is listed under jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of Virginia, American free & accepted masons. Perhaps I will contact him (the secretary) again, but he seemed rather dismissive, maybe he was just really busy. It just didn't seem like the warm, welcoming environment I've heard about. It is my desire to join this ancient and honorable society, so I should be persistent. I just don't want to harrass anyone.


----------



## MRichard (Jan 16, 2015)

Promethean13 said:


> I
> 
> The lodge is listed under jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of Virginia, American free & accepted masons. Perhaps I will contact him (the secretary) again, but he seemed rather dismissive, maybe he was just really busy. It just didn't seem like the warm, welcoming environment I've heard about. It is my desire to join this ancient and honorable society, so I should be persistent. I just don't want to harrass anyone.



Not every lodge is a good fit for a prospective candidate. Try another lodge.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 17, 2015)

This being the US lodges are visible to the public.  Now that you've made your introductions with the lodge's secretary look up when they have their monthly meeting.  Show up an hour before the stated time.  Introduce yourself to the brothers and get to know them in the hour before the members only meeting.  Start showing up every month from here on.  Each month show them your petition and ask if any of the members are ready to sign.  As you get to know the members who are regulars, expect it to take a few months before they will sign for you.  Taking the degrees is adopting you into the family so there isn't a hurry.


----------

